
Plant-Based Burger Maker Beyond Meat Raises $55M - rayuela
https://www.wsj.com/articles/plant-based-burger-maker-beyond-meat-cooks-up-more-funding-1512698730
======
aviv
As they say, Beyond Meat is Beyond Unhealthy. Man made lab food.

~~~
berbec
This is true why? And the answer "because chemicals and laboratories" isn't an
answer.

I'm actually curious about the mindset that automatically assumes non
traditional agriculture is going to make me grow a third arm. Are salmonella,
botulism, mad cow or trichinosis the result of "Frankenfood"?

Now if they run it through actual tests that show it has problems, I'll skip
it just like any sane person. On the other hand, if proven safe, I am all for
a way of providing meat that doesn't need herds of animals, acres of land,
grain to feed them, land to grow the grain, water for all of the above, and
tons of crude oil to ship it cross-country. Give me a little lab in the
suburbs any day.

